# P99 Discontinued?



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

So I went to a shop today to check out some P99s. I wanted to feel the different triggers for myself and see how the compact feels as opposed to the fullsize. 

He had none in stock and told me they're hard to find because they've been discontinued. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Don't let Shipwreck know...


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> Don't let Shipwreck know...


I made sure to capitalize it, thinking he'd know the truth and home in on the thread in about 15 minutes form wherever he is.:smt033


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Nah...Cant be true...Best semi auto Walthers ever made. I have discovered that a lot of shop owners dont know a whole lot about P99's, They push higher margin guns that they stock.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The truth is that the A/S was discontinued at the end of 2005 for importation. They brought the A/S model back in the spring of 2006.

The P99 compacts in A/S are on back order from Walther. And, truth be told, the A/S is only coming into the country in limited #'s from what I have heard. But discontinued... Nope...

Many shops that don't keep abreast of the P99s are still holding on to that end of 2005 issue as their "fact" - I'm not saying he is lying, but he just doesn't know what he is talking about.

Walther also does a crappy job at marketing, and S&W has other priorities than selling Walther guns. The American market isn't a high priority for Walther it seems.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

All good to know. I'm glad it's not true. I would still like a full size and a compact AS in 9mm sometime.


----------

